# Sewing practical clothing and housewares



## rhelynn (Aug 25, 2011)

I need to get myself some ambition and inspiration for making little girl's winter dresses 









This was last year - three or four on this design different lengths It will probably be very similar again this year, because they stand up so well to how hard she is on them.

I've made myself drawstring pants for in home use and large shouldered 'camp' type shirts that are sometimes worn to work as well.










I see there is another board for knitting - but I am not yet into spinning wool. I've used regular acrylic yarn to make two huge blankets, scarves, gloves, slippers and hats.

Last year around this time I was finishing up a queen sized heavy fabric quilt with a hand bound edge.










Any good ideas for better winter dresses - and what are you up to with your crafting?

~Marie in TN


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I used to make simple A-line. princess style or gathered high waist jumpers out of washable wool, heavy cotton or denim fabrics and then get matching turtlenecks and tights to go under. I seldom made actual dresses as they seem to outgrow them much faster. Same patterns worked in light fabric as sleeveless summer dresses.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Similar to above...the dress with drawstring (some referred to as pillowcase dress) and long sleeved t w/tights. Spring, chg to reg t-shirt.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Your daughter is adorable!

I agree that the jumpers would be the quickest and easiest, and you can adjust the buttons as she grows.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sewing Stuff - free sewing patterns
Marie, scroll down a bit and you will come to childrens clothing but if you continue there are endless free patterns and ideas..enjoy
Bev


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

my daughters wore lots of jumpers and leggings. Corduroy or denim for winter, cotton (usually quiliting fabric!) for summer. In the summer they could wear the jumpers without a shirt underneath like a sundress, in winter it was turtlenecks underneath.


----------



## rhelynn (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments - have done the jumpers before as well, with long sleeved t shirts - but she really hates t shirts in general... they were one of the major reasons I've kept up sewing her wardrobe even to now. With these dresses she can get everything done but the back zipper which she runs to me in the morning to pull up and she has everything else done herself.

Thanks for the link Bev 
I did make her a pair of pants before I left for work this morning - Daddy says those pants ended up soaked in gallons of mud this afternoon but were a hit otherwise.

~Marie in TN


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Marie, I have 2 patterns, long sleeve, leftover from my grandaughters. One is actually cut out in red and green plaid was for Christmas I didnt get finished and the other long sleeve has an optional apron and matching raggedy ann pattern. I have them packed up, if you PM me your address I will send them to you.
Bev


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

So glad to see pictures of practical clothing coming from the home sewing room. The jumper really makes sense and looks comfortable - over a t shirt when long sleeves are necessary. And it works as a top for pants as it gets shorter.

It's good to think about simple classic style garments for us gals, too. Garments off the rack are trendy, sometimes goofy. I have favorite patterns that I have used for myself for years. When you find one with good lines that is comfortable, hang onto it - especially if it's simple construction.

A favorite that I get compliments on is an Aline slipover with adequate flare. Seams at the shoulder and sides with sleeve length not quite to elbows. I added a belt at a raised waistline with buttons to fasten bust tucks. The belt fastens in back with buttons and buttonholes or a clasp to give some loose back waist definition. I have received a lot of compliments on this dress. 

I used the same pattern one size down with arm hole cut outs, neck enlarged, and hem an inch or two shorter for a slip. Turn armhole, neck, and hem under and zigzag. I like to use Jet Set at Joann (comes in several colors) because it's not as flimsy as tricot.


----------

